# 1/12 scale motor question



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I just started runnin a Thunder Power 17.5 and I've been running it with the red rotor and It's running great but I keep thinking that I need to witch it out to the green or blue Rotor be I am unsure. I'm running 17.5 blinky. I don't know much about the TP so can someone help me out.


----------

